# Moon Base Alpha! (MoonBus Part 2)



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, it's on topic.

I've been waiting to find a suitable base for my lighted moebius moonbus.
Well, I decided to make my own.

























I had a ball making this, my next base (Moon Base Beta) will have wiring and battery cavities built in.
Steve


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks pretty good.:thumbsup:


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Cool! Looks great!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Really brings it to life. Fantastic! I wish I could light models like that.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great job....and I like the use of the PanAm decals....


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> Really brings it to life. Fantastic! I wish I could light models like that.


That's a fairly inexpensive plug and play light kit from JAI. If he does dont have any more at his website (www.justanillusion.biz) I know they have a few at the starship modeler site (www.starshipmodeler.net). There is _nothing_ to installing that light kit. A little double-sided tape to hold the light up, and you wire nut the wires together and plug in a 9v battery! Very easy and no soldering required.

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> Great job....and I like the use of the PanAm decals....


Actually, Steve (the builder) talked me into putting Pan Am decals on it, and someone else did NASA decals, so I put those on the sheet as well! I like the Pan Am ones a lot myself! And we put in about 40 or so additional decals for the "crates" and other cargo. Intel, AMD, Microsoft, you name it. I think there is even one for Nike!

--Henry


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

There is something oddly appropriate, modelling under the light of lava lamps...

cool base! It also could lend itself to creating the excavated monolith (with lighting!).


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve244 said:


> There is something oddly appropriate, modelling under the light of lava lamps...
> 
> cool base! It also could lend itself to creating the excavated monolith (with lighting!).


Great idea -- I'll pass it along to Steve!

--H


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

Really nice. What did you make your base out of? 
Probably less expensive than JAIs moonscape
http://www.needfulthings.net/jai/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=86


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Sweet!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

g_xii said:


> That's a fairly inexpensive plug and play light kit from JAI. If he does dont have any more at his website (www.justanillusion.biz) I know they have a few at the starship modeler site (www.starshipmodeler.net). There is _nothing_ to installing that light kit. A little double-sided tape to hold the light up, and you wire nut the wires together and plug in a 9v battery! Very easy and no soldering required.
> 
> --Henry



Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that.


Sure thing! I tried to get some for my website so I could "bundle" the light kit with my decals, but have not received them yet. I know Gil has to make them one at a time and they are somewhat time consuming to manufacture.

--Henry


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyway... The light kit seems to be out of stock all over. here is a link to my other moonbus thread:http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=306550
it shows a play by play of the build. And no, there wasn't a wire nut or double stick tape anywhere near my build. Hopefully the brain trust at GAL will re stock it's moonbus light kits. Thanks for all the nice comments! I made the base from and old european formula.
send me an e-mail (its in my bio) and I'll build you a custom one.








And steve244? here'a a pic just for you.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

SWEET!!
good work, my man!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks John!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Some new pics:


----------

